# Occuparsi di



## ilariapaganelli

Hi. I've write down my english curriculum and I've to explain what I do in my office. So how do I say "mi occupo di" in english, cause all the words I've found out don't seem to be the right translation...

thanks a million 
ilaria


----------



## Jana337

> I've writ*ten* down



Hi Ilaria,

welcome to the forum.
The expressions that come to my mind are the following:

 I am in charge of ...   
 My responsibilities involve ... 
Good luck!

Jana


----------



## lsp

Ilaria, in American English it is uncommon to use the contraction "I've" to mean "I must." It is very common to use it to create the _passato prossimo_.

Mi occupo di:
I am responsible for 
I deal with 
I attend to


----------



## papi

Riapro un vecchio thread per sapere quale forma è corretta:

'I attend to _doing_ something' oppure 'I attend to _do_ something'?
'I deal with _doing_ somerthing' oppure 'I deal with _do_ something'?


Penso di essere abbastanza sicura che si dica 'I am responsible for _doing_ something'



Grazie!


Laura


----------



## MissBrown85

Ciao!
sono abbastanza sicura che dopo si usi la forma in -ing!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

papi said:


> Riapro un vecchio thread per sapere quale forma è corretta:
> 
> 'I attend to _doing_ something' oppure 'I attend to _do_ something'?
> 'I deal with _doing_ somerthing' oppure 'I deal with _do_ something'?
> 
> 
> Penso di essere abbastanza sicura che si dica 'I am responsible for _doing_ something'
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> 
> Laura


Non credo che il verbo to attend si usi in quel modo.
You attend a meeting, a person, you don't attend to + verb.


----------



## papi

Grazie MissBrown 
Paul: neanch'io lo sapevo, ma ho scoperto leggendo questo thread che 'to attend to' significa - oltre a 'frequentare' (qualcosa o qualcuno) - anche 'occuparsi di'.
Non so in inglese, ma in italiano posso 'occuparmi di qualcosa' o anche 'occuparmi di _fare_ qualcosa'.
Da qui, la mia domanda 

Laura


----------



## Paulfromitaly

papi said:


> Grazie MissBrown
> Paul: neanch'io lo sapevo, ma ho scoperto leggendo questo thread che 'to attend to' significa - oltre a 'frequentare' (qualcosa o qualcuno) - anche 'occuparsi di'.
> Non so in inglese, ma in italiano posso 'occuparmi di qualcosa' o anche 'occuparmi di _fare_ qualcosa'.
> Da qui, la mia domanda
> 
> Laura



Occuparsi di qualcuno oppure qualcosa; non ci puoi mettere un verbo dopo.


----------



## Murphy

I confirm what Paul has said: attend to/ deal with + noun

Eg.
I attend to all the administrative duties
I deal with the typing/the correspondence


----------



## papi

Paulfromitaly said:


> Occuparsi di qualcuno oppure qualcosa; non ci puoi mettere un verbo dopo.


 

??? 

Mi occupo di smistare la posta 
Mi occupo di sviluppare le applicazioni pratiche di una recente scoperta scientifica
Mi occupo di contattare i clienti 

Io uso abitualmente il verbo dopo 'occuparsi' 

Laura

EDIT: so, with the English verbs 'to attend to' and 'to deal with' you can't use a verb. So my question now is: How can I translate into English the verb 'occuparsi di' in the form I mentioned above? 
e.g. 'Mi occupo di contattare i clienti'

Thanks


----------



## Paulfromitaly

papi said:


> ???
> 
> Mi occupo di smistare la posta
> Mi occupo di sviluppare le applicazioni pratiche di una recente scoperta scientifica
> Mi occupo di contattare i clienti
> 
> Io uso abitualmente il verbo dopo 'occuparsi'
> 
> 
> Laura



Non puoi farlo in inglese se usi il verbo to attend, non in italiano..
*To attend *non regge un altro verbo all'infinito.


----------



## papi

... e quindi come si può tradurre in inglese 'occuparsi di _fare_ qualcosa'???



Grazie!


Laura


----------



## Paulfromitaly

papi said:


> ... e quindi come si può tradurre in inglese 'occuparsi di _fare_ qualcosa'???
> 
> Grazie!
> Laura



Scroll up..


Murphy said:


> I confirm what Paul has said: attend to/ deal with + noun
> 
> Eg.
> I attend to all the administrative duties
> * I deal with the typing*/the correspondence


----------



## papi

Devo rinunciare al verbo? O far diventare sostantivo il verbo?


'Mi occupo di definire il programma della conferenza'
'I deal with _the definition _of the conference programme' 

Lasciatemi passare l'espressione milanese: _'me pias no!' _(=non mi piace) 


Laura


----------



## Paulfromitaly

'Mi occupo di definire il programma della conferenza'
I'm in charge of the arrangement of the conference programme.


----------



## Leo57

Paulfromitaly said:


> I'm in charge _of the_ arrangement _of the_ conference programme.


 
Better: I'm in charge of organising the conference programme.
Better still: I’m responsible for organising the conference programme.

Ciao
Leo


----------



## You little ripper!

You can also say _*My job is to organize the conference programme/sort the mail/contact clients etc.....*_


----------



## fsoffi

Ciao a tutti!
Potreste aiutarmi a trovare la giusta traduzione del verbo "occuparsi" in un contesto come questo:

XY  Gallery si occupa preminentemente di artisti giovani e di progetti con un impatto sociale più o meno dichiarato.

Grazie!

Io ho provato a tradurre così:

XY Gallery is deal with young artists and projects with a more or less declared social impact.

Come vi suona?


----------



## You little ripper!

_*.......Gallery promotes mainly/predominantly young artists........................

.......Gallery deals mainly/predominantly with pieces from young artists...................*_


----------



## fsoffi

Avevo provato a tradurre così:

--- Gallery is deal with young artists and projects with a more or less declared social impact.

Visto che deal non regge altri verbi, potrebbe funzionare?


----------



## rubuk

Mi pare che "is deal" non vada proprio bene. Piuttosto bisogna scrivere come ti ha suggerito Charles:
Gallery deals mainly/predominately with pieces from young artists...

St.


----------



## RobertdiLondra

It is not literal but "the gallery caters for ..." is an alternative to _deals with_ or _promotes_. The term occuparsi di doesn't convert easily into English as we do not readily say "I busy myself with". 

In respect of "Mi occupo di contattare i clienti" I favour the phrase suggested of "I am responsible for contacting clients"


----------



## joe86

_XY Gallery *deals mainly with* young artists and projects with a more or less declared social impact..._

That's how I would say it...I was also thinking of using _XY Gallery_ _*is mainly concerned with*..._but I'm not completely sure it would work. What do you natives think? 

Hope it helps

_Joe_


----------



## fsoffi

Intendevo dire che la galleria si occupa prevalentemente di artisti giovani e di progetti con un impatto sociale più o meno dichiarato...

credi che possa andare bene?


----------



## joe86

fsoffi said:


> Intendevo dire che la galleria si occupa prevalentemente di artisti giovani e di progetti con un impatto sociale più o meno dichiarato...
> 
> credi che possa andare bene?


 
Was that meant for me?  
I think the options provided so far are fine  I was only wondering about the use of _to be concerned with_ in cases of this kind...as far as I remember it could fit in the context...but let's wait for what natives have to say!

_Joe_


----------



## Phil9

Sono d'accordo con 'deals with' o 'promotes'. 

Quando si tratta di una galleria si potrebbe anche dire '...specialises in the work of younger artists or .....'

In altri casi si esprimerebbe in un'altra maniera, specialmente quando e' ovvio di cosa si sta parlando.

Mi occupo di smistare la posta.
I open the post. 

Mi occupo dell'organizzazione dei libri nella biblioteca.
I'm a librarian.

- ricordate che in inglese il tempo presente di solito indica un'azione abituale. 'I study music'. 'I teach bricklaying' - cose che faccio ogni giorno.


----------



## joe86

Right...so you wouldn't use _to be concerned with something/doing something_ in this instance -or- you wouldn't really use it as possible translation for _occuparsi di qualcosa_ in general?


----------



## london calling

joe86 said:


> Right...so you wouldn't use _to be concerned with something/doing something_ in this instance -or- you wouldn't really use it as possible translation for _occuparsi di qualcosa_ in general?


I usually use it to mean _to be involved in_ or _to be worried about_, not _deals with_/"occuparsi di".


----------



## Phil9

Re: _to be concerned with something_



london calling said:


> I usually use it to mean _to be involved in_ or _to be worried about_, not _deals with_/"occuparsi di".


 
'Concerned *with*' can mean 'occuparsi di' , 'involved in', by way of fuller explanation of your job. 
The same with 'deals with'. _I deal with processing mortgage applications._

'Concerned *about*' means to be worried about


----------



## joe86

That's clear. I sort of knew it could work...I remembered expressions like _I'm concerned with protecting/developing/producing/maintaining, etc..._

Thanks to both of you for your useful insights.

_Joe_


----------



## You little ripper!

Phil9 said:


> 'Concerned *with*' can mean 'occuparsi di' , 'involved in', by way of fuller explanation of your job.
> The same with 'deals with'. _I deal with processing mortgage applications._
> 
> 'Concerned *about*' means to be worried about


Phil, lc didn't say that you couldn't use "concerned *with*" that way. What she said was, "I *usually* use it to mean _to be involved in_ or _to be worried about_, not _deals with_/"occuparsi di". 
Most people in Australia don't use it that way either.


----------



## andrew78

Good evening,
come posso esprimere in una lettera di presentazione i miei precedenti incarichi lavorativi, per esempio:

"_Mi occupavo dell'ufficio stampa, della pianificazione campagna pubblicitaria..ecc_"

posso tradurre con:

"_I *dealt with* (o usare I *concerned with*) the press release, advertsing campaign plan..ect_"


Thank you in advance


----------



## TimLA

I dealt with the press, and with planning of publicity (campaigns)
I dealt with the press, and with publicity planning
...........................................publicity campaign planning


----------



## meryfe84

Come posso dire:
in questo testo mi sono maggiormente occupata?
Grazie


----------



## london calling

meryfe84 said:


> Come posso dire:
> in questo testo mi sono maggiormente occupata?
> Grazie


Manca qualcosa? Non capisco la frase.

Poi qui è consuetudine fare una prova di traduzione  e darci anche un contesto. Ti aspettiamo!


----------



## meryfe84

Ah, vabbè.. Comunque la mia frase è:
Qui mi sono maggiormente occupata della traduzione audiovisiva.

Il mio problema è il verbo "occuparsi", ci sono vari modi di tradurlo, e dipende dal contesto, quindi potrei elencarti tutti i modi diversi e tu potresti scegliere, ma a questo punto avrei già tradotto da sola!!!!!!! 
Comunque potrei dire:
"Here I concerned myself with audiovisual translation"
oppure "Here I dealt with audiovisual translation".
Non so se siano giuste o quale delle due sia migliore!


----------



## london calling

Secondo me "deal with" è il verbo giusto. 

Il mio problema è con "here": _qui _in che senso? Qui in azienda? Qui dove lavori attualmente? Oppure qui dove lavoravi?

_When I worked for XVZ I dealt mainly with audiovisual translation._
_Since I have been working here I have dealt mainly with audiovisual translation._
_One of my principal duties is/was to deal with audiovisual translation_.

Dimmi tu!


----------



## meryfe84

No, qui nel testo... L'avevo scritto prima... Qui=in questo testo mi sono occupata...
Altrimenti avrei usato un altro verbo, cioè "I was engaged in.." o "responsible for" o anche "involved in"...
Dovevo solo saper scegliere tra quei due. Anche secondo me deal with è il + giusto.
Grazie


Secondo me "deal with" è il verbo giusto. 

Il mio problema è con "here": _qui _in che senso? Qui in azienda? Qui dove lavori attualmente? Oppure qui dove lavoravi?

_When I worked for XVZ I dealt mainly with audiovisual translation.
Since I have been working here I have dealt mainly with audiovisual translation.
One of my principal duties is/was to deal with audiovisual translation_.


----------



## Phil9

What about:

"In this article I dealt mainly with....."


----------



## Ely79

Buongiorno a tutti, mi collego a questo topic per chiedere il modo corretto di tradurre quanto segue:

"il sig. xxxx *non si occupa *dei pezzi di ricambio"
Contesto: il sig. xxxx è il mio collega che si occupa delle vendite degli impianti ma non del servizio assistenza/ricambi, per il quale sto suggerendo al cliente di rivolgersi a me.

My try: 
_"Mr. xxxx is not involved in spare part service"
_
Cosa ne dite? È corretto?


----------



## Phil9

Forse: "Mr. xx supplies and installs the equipment but does not sell spare parts. For service and spares contact  . . . "


----------



## Holymaloney

Ely79 said:


> Buongiorno a tutti, mi collego a questo topic per chiedere il modo corretto di tradurre quanto segue:
> 
> "il sig. xxxx *non si occupa *dei pezzi di ricambio"
> Contesto: il sig. xxxx è il mio collega che si occupa delle vendite degli impianti ma non del servizio assistenza/ricambi, per il quale sto suggerendo al cliente di rivolgersi a me.
> 
> My try:
> _"Mr. xxxx is not involved in *the *spare part service"
> _
> Cosa ne dite? È corretto?


Ciao Ely !
Oltre alla tua, che mi sembra possa andare bene, ecco alcune ulteriori proposte:
'..._Mr. xxxx *does not deal with the *spare part service...'
_'..._Mr. xxxx *doesn't handle the *spare part service...' 
_'..._Mr. xxxx *is not in charge of the *spare part service...' _(significato un pò diverso dall'originale)
Ci sono altri modi per dire questa cosa quindi vediamo cosa suggeriscono gli altri.
Saluti


----------



## Ely79

Grazie! Per precisare meglio il contesto, direi in altre parole: "il servizio parti di ricambio non è fra le mansioni del sig. xxxx"


----------



## london calling

I think the best one in this context is Holy's "does not deal with....".


----------



## MrDaf

Buongiorno a tutti,

e come si direbbe invece riguardo ad una categoria generale del tipo "mi occupo di cinema". Si usa to deal with allo stesso modo? "I deal with cinema"?


----------



## Teerex51

MrDaf said:


> ...e come si direbbe invece riguardo ad una categoria generale del tipo "mi occupo di cinema". Si usa to deal with allo stesso modo? "I deal with cinema"?



It depends, but "to deal with" is generally _not_ your best choice. 

When you mention a particular industry you're in, you can say _"I'm in the movie _(or _film_) _business", "I'm in manufacturing", "I deal in real estate", "I'm in banking", "I work in construction", "I am in the oil and gas industry".
_
As usual, context dictates the best solution.


----------



## Phil9

Dipende. Nel caso di cinema io direi:  'I'm really interested in cinema' (if it's a hobby). 
  'I deal with cinema' 'I deal with refunds' 'I deal with club membership' (if it's my job or there's some official nature of the task).


----------



## Teerex51

Phil9 said:


> Dipende. Nel caso di cinema io direi:  'I'm really interested in cinema' (if it's a hobby).



In Italian, _Mi occupo di_ implies an occupation—not a hobby.  And I've never heard or read _"I deal with cinema" _on its own...  (Of course, if you had said: _I deal with cinema props, I deal with movie stars.._. )


----------



## MrDaf

I agree with you Teerex, but still I have a doubt: if I say I'm in the movie business, it means that I am in a "business". What I want to say in my cover letter is that I do cinema but I'm not doing any business, because business is what I'm looking for.... So for example I want to write a sentence like : "Mi occupo di cinema, grafica e web". 
Thank you very much!


----------



## theartichoke

MrDaf said:


> I agree with you Teerex, but still I have a doubt: if I say I'm in the movie business, it means that I am in a "business". What I want to say in my cover letter is that I do cinema but I'm not doing any business, because business is what I'm looking for.... So for example I want to write a sentence like : "Mi occupo di cinema, grafica e web".
> Thank you very much!



Perhaps "I've worked in the film industry, as well as in graphic and web design"? Putting it in the past tense conveys the idea that you're talking about past work experience rather than work you're currently doing.


----------



## Teerex51

MrDaf said:


> What I want to say in my cover letter is that I do cinema but I'm not doing any business, because business is what I'm looking for....



Hi MrDaf, let me understand this. What is it that you do in cinema, graphics etc.? Do you actually make amateur movies, are you a graphic artist?

You could say: _my main interests are._..or (more colloquially) _I'm into_...or _I dabble in moviemaking, graphics, etc._


----------



## iszlq

You little ripper! said:


> You can also say _*My job is to organize the conference programme/sort the mail/contact clients etc.....*_



I agree. I think this is the way most people would express this in English.

My job is to do x. 

The word "job" is somewhat informal. So if you want to sound more formal you can say:

My duties are x, y, and z.


----------



## MrDaf

Ok! what I do is to make amatour movies, but also happens many times that I do them for business. So is more then an interest, but less then a real job. It means that I'm in that world, that cinema, graphics, etc. are my main interests, and that I want them to become my job. It means that I do them even if they are not my job. To explain this kind of general activity the italian uses "mi occupo di...". Theartichocke's solution would change the nature of what I mean: it could be read as if I used to do cinema in the past as only one of my experiences.
I think that the sentence that fits more is _I'm into cinema, graphics, etc. _But I'm afraid it sounds strange... and not so formal for a cover letter... am I wrong?


----------



## iszlq

MrDaf said:


> Ok! what I do is to make amateur movies, but it also happens many times that I make them for business. So it is more than an interest, but less than a real job. It means that I'm in that world, that cinema, graphics, etc. are my main interests, and that I want them to become my job. It means that I do them even if they are not my job. To explain this kind of general activity the italian uses "mi occupo di...". Theartichocke's solution would change the nature of what I mean: it could be read as if I used to do cinema in the past as only one of my experiences.
> I think that the sentence that fits more is _I'm into cinema, graphics, etc. _But I'm afraid it sounds strange... and not so formal for a cover letter... am I wrong?



Yes, "I'm into" is too informal for a cover letter. Theartichoke is right. Usually in a cover letter you say what you've done in the past to show what you are capable of doing in the future. There is a structure in English that might help you. You can say "I have been doing...." This has the implication that you have done it in the past and you still do it now. The closest thing I know of in Italian would be something like "Faccio film da x anni". In English you can say "I have been making films (for x years, since 1987, for many years, professionally, as a hobby, etc....). 

Hope this helps!

Lisa


----------



## MrDaf

Thank you very much for the corrections! and sorry for so many mistakes... Yes, I perfectly understand your solution and I'll consider it!


----------



## TrentinaNE

The introduction to news articles in this week's *News is Slow Italian* (subscription required) says:  "Inoltre, _ci occuperemo dell_’assassinio dell’ambasciatore russo in Turchia, avvenuto, sempre nella giornata di lunedì, in una galleria d’arte di Ankara."

I understand it to mean the articles will deal with/discuss the assassination of the Russian ambassador in Turkey, but I'm wondering about the use of _occuparsi di _here.  Is this common phrasing for this context?  The WR dictionary suggests that _occuparsi di_ typically means *to deal with an activity*, for example:  "Al lavoro mi occupo di marketing" and "Puoi occuparti della lavatrice mentre io preparo la cena?"  Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TrentinaNE said:


> Is this common phrasing for this context?


Yes.
"Ci occuperemo di" is a common expression used to introduce the topic of a written article in newspapers or magazines as well as TV reports.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie, Paul!


----------



## Fate di Riso

Hi everybody,

I don't know how to translate the following: "Ci occupiamo di branding, strategie, di siti internet, di comunicazione visiva e testuale".  It's about a communication agency.
My try: Our area of expertise is branding, strategies, websites, visual and textual communication.

Can you improve my translation please?

Sara


----------



## theartichoke

Fate di Riso said:


> My try: Our area of expertise is branding, strategies, websites, visual and textual communication.



It kind of depends on how formal the rest of the text is, but you could say "We work on branding, strategies, websites...." or, less formally "We do branding....".


----------



## rrose17

I also wonder about the word "strategies" here. To me strategies, in English, on its own doesn't really mean much in this context. I think it has to be marketing strategies or business strategies, or the like or maybe planning?


----------



## theartichoke

rrose17 said:


> I also wonder about the word "strategies" here. To me strategies, in English, on its own doesn't really mean much in this context. I think it has to be marketing strategies or business strategies, or the like or maybe planning?



I wondered the same thing: if I had just the English sentence, I'd think the comma was a typo and it was supposed to be "branding strategies," but that's not possible in the Italian. But the original "strategie" is no more specific than "strategies," so unless the original was mis-transcribed, I'm assuming that it just isn't particularly well written.


----------



## Starless74

theartichoke said:


> I wondered the same thing: if I had just the English sentence, I'd think the comma was a typo and it was supposed to be "branding strategies," but that's not possible in the Italian. But the original "strategie" is no more specific than "strategies," so unless the original was mis-transcribed, I'm assuming that it just isn't particularly well written.


Just popped in this thread and immediately thought the same about the use of "strategie" in italian. Pretty generic, unless it's followed by a goal.


----------

